# Titleist Stay Dry Stand bag leg broken



## Coffey (Mar 16, 2018)

So I was at the range tonight and stupidly I tripped over the leg of my Titleist stay dry stand bag leg and it snapped. Does anyone know if these legs can be replaced or is there a way to fix it? The bag was only bought mid last season and is in great condition other wise :angry::sbox:


Really do not want to buy another one as they aren't exactly cheap but I am away to Portugal next week and need a bag which works!

Expensive trip to the range it seems.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2018)

Coffey said:



			So I was at the range tonight and stupidly I tripped over the leg of my Titleist stay dry stand bag leg and it snapped. Does anyone know if these legs can be replaced or is there a way to fix it? The bag was only bought mid last season and is in great condition other wise :angry::sbox:


Really do not want to buy another one as they aren't exactly cheap but I am away to Portugal next week and need a bag which works!

Expensive trip to the range it seems.
		
Click to expand...

Get in touch with Titliest customer service, i'm certain they'll send you a free replacement.


----------



## CliveW (Mar 17, 2018)

The Titleist fitter snapped my driver shaft a week before I was due to fly to Turkey a couple of years back. Titleist did replace it, but it took a good couple of weeks before it arrived. Luckily my pro had one he let me have so I was OK for my holiday.

I'm sure Titleist will do all they can to fix things for you, but I don't think they will do it in time. Perhaps calling their customer services will hurry things up. In the meantime, do you not have golf insurance you can claim on and buy a new bag before you go?

I too am off to the Algarve on Sunday, so hopefully the weather will be kind to both of us.


----------



## Coffey (Mar 17, 2018)

I've sent them an email to see what they say. I have had a look at other bags and hoping I can just switch the leg. There are a few Titleist stand bags on gumtree which I am hoping will fit. If not I will use one for Portugal and just use the broken bag for my trolley.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2018)

Whoopsie. Not good. Some kick you have. Hope Titleist can get you sorted.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 17, 2018)

I repaired a broken leg on a callaway bag years ago. A bit of tube about 6 inches long, put both bits of broken leg into tube, drill some small holes and fasten with nuts and bolts.


----------



## Coffey (Mar 18, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			I repaired a broken leg on a callaway bag years ago. A bit of tube about 6 inches long, put both bits of broken leg into tube, drill some small holes and fasten with nuts and bolts.
		
Click to expand...

that is a good idea. If I don't hear back from them before I go I will be giving this a go. 

I can also get my hands on a cheap Titleist stand bag and try to remove the leg and put it onto my one. Although I am not sure how to remove it or attach it


----------



## CliveW (Mar 18, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			I repaired a broken leg on a callaway bag years ago. A bit of tube about 6 inches long, put both bits of broken leg into tube, drill some small holes and fasten with nuts and bolts.
		
Click to expand...

Just as an mod of this idea. If you have an old steel golf shaft could you use that as a sleeve and fix it with an epoxy adhesive. Might be neater and easier than drilling and fastening with nuts and bolts.


----------



## Coffey (Mar 18, 2018)

The issue I have is where it is broken. It is right where the plastic bit is near the top of the leg. To work on it is going to be very very difficult.

I have tried to get the leg out but it doesn't seem to come out easily.

I guess the shaft option could work. It needs to go inside the bag leg though due to the plastic clip which covers it, there is no room to put anything around the leg. 

I don't really want to start working on it until I get confirmation from Titleist if there are spare legs etc or not.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 18, 2018)

Coffey said:



			I am away to Portugal next week and need a bag which works!
		
Click to expand...

Borrow a bag of a mate whos not going on the trip.


----------

